# Where do you buy your plants?



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

I was curious where your folks buy your plants from? I looked but did not find any but is this forum affiliated with an Aquatic plant store?


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I've only purchased from one on-line shop, Aquabotanic. I was very pleased with my small order and prices. Most of the time I buy locally if I can and once in a while I will buy on Aquabid.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

LFS, Aquabid, Fellow forumites.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

LFS, farms, forum mates.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Aquatic-Store, Aquabotanic, Aquabid, LFS, LFC auction, friends and other hobbiests.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

What about http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/
anyone buy from them and could recommend them?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont forget aquariumgarden.com, one of this forums sponsers.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Dont forget aquariumgarden.com, one of this forums sponsers.


Great thats what I was looking for. Is this Art's place?


----------

